# Mang Tomas All Purpose Sauce - Any Reviews?



## zippy12 (May 17, 2018)

Filipino Food


----------



## tropics (May 17, 2018)

Good for Roasted Pork,Chicken an it is sweet & tangy.My wife said that she is from the Philippine 
Richie


----------



## zippy12 (May 17, 2018)

Thanks Richie

Making 20lbs of pulled pork.  I was leaving pork plain and looking for sauces.  Its a Filipino fiends birthday party so I am bring a bottle of MT,  Georges and *(Option Open)*...   Just wanted to make sure MT is not a flop...


----------



## tropics (May 17, 2018)

zippy12 said:


> Thanks Richie
> 
> Making 20lbs of pulled pork.  I was leaving pork plain and looking for sauces.  Its a Filipino fiends birthday party so I am bring a bottle of MT,  Georges and *(Option Open)*...   Just wanted to make sure MT is not a flop...



Soon as my wife seen it she oh for Lechon,He will enjoy it 
Richie


----------



## dls1 (May 17, 2018)

Zippy12, Just a heads up.

Mang Tomas is probably the most well known producer of traditional Filipino lechon dipping sarsa, or sauce. The primary ingredient in the traditional sarsa is pork liver, processed to a paste. Mang Tomas still produces that version for the Filipino market, but the liver's omitted from their product for the international market. Obviously, the omission of the primary ingredient results in an altogether different product.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 17, 2018)

Dang it all, you guys are making me use google way more then I want to. 

Chris


----------



## zippy12 (May 17, 2018)

dls1 - I read that on the web and prefer with out liver.  I say this not to loud in here but the sauce is vegan...


----------

